

Nokia's iPhone wannabee vs. the real thing - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2008/10/02/nokia5800-vs-iphone/

======
martythemaniak
Why is the title of the blog post not as stupid as your HN submission's?

------
vegai
Why does it seem that this 'wannabee' is more advanced than the 'real thing'?

~~~
volida
Cheaper too. Also the title is made up too. No relation to the original by
far.

